# Nymphaion im TV



## Nymphaion (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

uns hat der BR besucht und einen kleinen Film gemacht. Er läuft am 24.05.2012 auf BR um 19 Uhr in der Sendung `La Vita`. Kein Pflanzenfilm, sondern mehr über uns und die Gärtnerei. Ich bin sehr gespannt was das wird. Drei Tage lang waren die Fernsehleute bei uns und haben uns ziemlich merkwürdige Sachen machen lassen.


----------



## Bambus Mami (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Ich freu mich schon auf den Film, Werner!
(und auch über meine sehnsüchtig erwarteten Pflanzen)


Dass Du die Bestellungen aber ja in der Reihenfolge ihres Eingangs verschickst....
Bambus Mami 
Kristin


----------



## Patrick K (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Hallo Werner


> Drei Tage lang waren die Fernsehleute bei uns und haben uns ziemlich merkwürdige Sachen machen lassen.


meine Frau hat gesagt ich darf so einen Schweinekramm nicht anschauen
Quatsch ....
Ich hab mal mit einem gesprochen, der war bei einer Sendung dabei, 3 Tage Filmen und 2 Minuten Beitrag. Zitat damals, was für ein Trubel für 2 Minuten TV
Gruss Patrick
Aber ich schau es mir gerne an.....


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Hallo Werner,
hab's mir mal programmiert und werd mal reingucken.


----------



## pyro (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Morgen um 19 Uhr werde ich nicht zuhause sein aber idR. gibt es das alles auch in der Mediathek und kann nachträglich übers Internet angesehen werden.


Ich habe Beruflich immer wieder mit dem Fernsehen zu tun und bin immer froh wenn ein Set im Kasten ist. Andauernd würde ich sowas nicht machen wollen denn es ist enorm Zeitaufwendig und bis alles passt muss eine Szene nicht selten 5 mal wiederholt werden.


----------



## PeterBoden (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Oha,

der neue Rach.

*Werner der Pflanzentester.*

Warum nicht? Bedarf wäre sicher da.

Ich schaue es mir an!


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

ist für morgen gebongt -


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Handyorganizer ist für eine Erinnerung heute Abend programmiert.


----------



## laolamia (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

moin !

link bitte hier reinstellen sonst vergesse ich das 

gruss marco


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Hallo,

das mit dem Zeitaufwand stimmt. Wir haben viele Jahre lang vergeblich versucht die Medien auf das Thema `Lotosblumen` aufmerksam zu machen. In diesem Jahr wollen plötzlich alle was mit uns machen. `Arte` hat sich noch angekündigt und eine Tageszeitung aus Baden-Württemberg, das passiert in den nächsten drei Wochen. Unterm Strich werden wir dann fast zehn Tage in diesem Jahr für TV und Zeitschriften aufgewendet haben. Eigentlich ein Wahnsinn während der Hochsaison, aber das Fernsehen gibt die Termine vor und wer würde es wegschicken?


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Hier der Link zur Ankündigung der Sendung: * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*



irgendwann sehen wir dich noch auf dem roten teppich


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

So, Fernseher steht auf der Terrasse. Kaltgetränke und Popcorn sind ebenfalls bereit gestellt. Es kann also losgehen...


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

hoi Werner,

Das war echt gut  leider nur zu kurz


----------



## axel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Hallo Werner

Toller Beitrag 
Ich habs leider auch die Sendung  verpast aber dann hier gefunden

http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bccode=both

Unter der Sendung laVita


lg
axel


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Sehr schöner Beitrag


----------



## Dr.J (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Toller Beitrag!!!


----------



## shake (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Im Vergleich zu den anderen Teilen der Sendung war euer Beitrag viel zu kurz, aber sehr schön! Ich freu mich auf meine Pflänzchen, die ich bestellt habe bei euch. 
Grüße
Miriam


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Servus Werner,

sehr gelungener Beitrag 

Leider nur viel zu kurz.

LG Markus


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Werner hat ja richtig TV Qualitäten ! 

Glückwunsch, schöner Beitrag 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## pyro (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Wie schmeckt denn so ein Salat aus Lotuswurzeln?? Gibts da was vergleichbares?

Schön ists bei Euch!


----------



## underfrange (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Leider ist das Video zur Zeit auch rechtlichen Gründen nicht verfügbar


----------



## Dr.J (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Öhm... Das Video in der Mediathek ist doch sehbar...Einfach in der Videosuche nach "laVita" suchen und schon kannste schauen.


----------



## Joachim (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

@Werner
Ein paar Dinge waren dann doch auffällig:

- Platz genug für ein TT 
- der Rasenmäher scheint kaputt, wenn euch das Gras beim Kaffee schon am Popo juckelt 
und der Beitrag zu eurer Gärtnerei war mal wieder zu kurz.


----------



## Pammler (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

[OT]Oh manno;

wenn das Fernsehen soviel tolle sachen von Werner zeigt bekomm ich doch mein __ Hechtkraut erst im Spätsommer [/OT]

Einfach Klasse!


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Sehr gut, Werner ...

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen ... 

Einzig ... viel zu kurz 

Aber vielleicht bekommst du noch eine Sendung ...


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Ich bin angenehm überrascht von dem Film. Lotoswurzeln schmecken ähnlich wie Kartoffeln, die Zubereitungsarten sind auch sehr ähnlich. Nach dem Lotosteilen haben wir immer kiloweise Zwischenabschnitte die wir in der Küche verwenden. Es gibt dann Lotossalat, Bratlotos, Lotospuffer - nächstes Jahr probieren wir Lotosknödel. 

Der Rasenmäher war nicht kaputt. Die Wiese wird mit dem Traktor im Juni gemäht. Das Fernsehteam wollte uns aber unbedingt in der Wiese sitzen haben. Naja, haben wir uns eben hingesetzt.

Platz für ein TT? Platz schon, aber wollen wir dann ausgerichtet werden? Ich erinnere mich noch lebhaft an die Kommentare als ich einmal Bilder von einem Seerosenbecken eingestellt habe.


----------



## Joachim (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

@Werner
Die Wiese sei dir entschuldigt.  Und was das TT anbetrifft - seit wann wird da gefragt?  

Aber da ich ja nun mit etwas Glück ja doch Dialyse frei sein werde, vielleicht verschlägts uns ja nun doch auf absehbar endlich mal gen Süden. Aber bis dahin isses noch ein Stück weit hin...


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nymphaion im TV*

Super Beitrag Werner!

...und an nem TT bei Dir hätt ich auch Interesse!
@all: Werners Gärtnerei ist einfach top! Ich hatte das Glück sein Lebenswerk schonmal live zu sehen...einfach nur toll! 
Und ob da jetzt Gras mal etwas höher ist oder nicht...wens stört der soll daheim bleiben!


----------

